# need for speed most wanted vs forza horizon



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

what to i get i know i will end up with both but what should i get first


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got both and think Horizon just edges it for me as cars seem to handle better but thats not to say NFS:MW is an inferior game


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've not got either game but had heard that need for speed fans feel most wanted is a bit of a let down compared to previous titles.

Personally the game I'm really looking forward to is project C.A.R.S:thumb:
This will be a multi platform release accross all consoles and PC.

http://www.wmdportal.com/projects/cars/


----------

